# Lighting a 180 gallon tank. Suggestions!



## masonv (Mar 27, 2011)

I am about to purchase a 180 gallon tank. It does not come with lighting. I want to buy something that is going to look very nice, but not break the bank. I would go with either LED or T5 HO. I also am planning on growing live plants in the tank as well. I would do (1) 72" or (2) 36" fixtures. 
If you guys could list the makes and/or model of your fixtures that would be great. Remember I want to keep it as cheap as possible, but still look nice. I think I would be willing to spend up to $150, but that is a lot to me as well. I might just have to buy used. 
I brought this post up so you guys could possibly help me out. Thank You!


----------



## nodima (Oct 3, 2002)

For that money, in that size tank you will be quite limited in terms of growing plants. At best you will likely have a "low light" tank. But depending on what you choose for plants, that may be ok. The biggest challenge is that the tank is 24" front to back, and a single row of bulbs probably will not suffice to give even lighting.

I am about 9 months away from upgrading the lighting in my 180 so it will be interesting to hear what others say. For reference, I have a single 40w shop light over the tank now, which is nice for the Frontosa in it. My 150 has a pair of 55w CF which I got from a DIY aquarium source online, but I had to build a canopy for them. A trio of those would be nice, but would be closer to $200 and I am not sure that it really provides more than low light in terms of what the needs of plants need especially considering the 180 is 24" front to back.


----------



## masonv (Mar 27, 2011)

OK. It sounds like I have to hit the $200 mark either way for good lighting. Now what I am looking for is the best way to keep live plants alive, and at the same time show make my fish great! Now I really know nothing of lighting. The tank is 180G (72x24x24). From searching around I have seen the standard types of lighting: LED fixtures, T5 HO fixtures, and PL fixtures. Now I plan on having glass tops on the tank if that matters, I think it would for those fixtures that hover over the tank with legs.
Now do I do the combination of actinic and day light (x,000k) lighting or do I just do x,000k lighting. 
Also does a person have to do 72" of lighting or can 48" work just as well


----------



## S14Swap240sx (Jan 3, 2011)

this is 48inch with t5 actinic and day light.. on a 125... one bulb of each.. it was terrible.[/img]


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2012)

i have 2 of the deep blue brand model# 224 24" twin lights with moonlights 1 10k bulb and 1 actinic bulb not high output on a 125 and its fine.. they were like $40 each at a lfs that sells tanks and lights for cost (not bulbs) you know the one john


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

If you are willing to do some time and leg work, you can save some cash by NOT buying the aquarium specialty lights. The fixture is what you need and then match bulbs to that fixture. Both can be had from electronics supply houses much cheaper than specialty bulbs. You will need to decide what bulbs you want first as they guy behind the counter is used to dealing with craft people, not fish people. Takes some study but saves some cash. Your choice. I use a standard two bulb shop light with daylight bulbs for my main lighting in a 125. Then for additional light for plants I have added individual twisty CFL bulbs rated at 6500 K as downlights to shine on them. Seems to work well for me.


----------



## S14Swap240sx (Jan 3, 2011)

m1ke715m said:


> i have 2 of the deep blue brand model# 224 24" twin lights with moonlights 1 10k bulb and 1 actinic bulb not high output on a 125 and its fine.. they were like $40 each at a lfs that sells tanks and lights for cost (not bulbs) you know the one john


Thats the same one i have.. just 248.. 2 48inch bulbs.. im guessing spreading yours apart a bit helped with making it look better.. mine came with bulbs.. they are salty, but whatever.. free bulbs


----------



## masonv (Mar 27, 2011)

I had gotten a private message from someone suggesting these lights:
*Odyssea* - 72" 320W (4x 80W) T5 HO Light Fixture Extendable Series
2x 80W T5 HO lamps 10000K
2x 80W T5 HO lamps Actinic Blue
6x LED
OR
*Odyssea* - 72" 320W (4x 80W) T5 HO Quad Deluxe Light Fixture w/Built-in Digital Timer
Comes with all the same lights as the one above.

Now I believe this is more of a marine light set up? Correct?

This company has 48" T5 HO fixtures that are "recommended" for Fresh/Planted Setup.
The bulbs in these fixtures are:
4x 54W T5 HO lamps 6500K
They do not have this setup in 72" fixtures

Are these the kind of lights that I really want for my planted tank? 6500K or maybe just 2 6500K and 2 10,000K


----------



## Dragonetti (Mar 16, 2009)

I bought that 72" model without timer ($150) for my 225 and yes it's more of reef light. I ended up just buying two more 10K bulbs to replace the actinics. It was super bright but I like a bright tank. One of the ballast went out after about 6 months though but others have had great luck with them. Have 2 36" beamworks LED marine models now with the optics and splash gaurd removed and they are almost as bright as the t5 fixture I had. The light did not cover the width of the tank (27") with the optics. Happy with their color also, just enough blue. It will cost $100 more to get into the LED's.


----------



## nodima (Oct 3, 2002)

You might get a lot more lighting answers at one of the planted tank forums. As you might imagine, they have a lot of interest in finding the "best" lighting for plants. I'll caution you, some of the conversations get heated, and geeky.


----------



## masonv (Mar 27, 2011)

Lol. I will keep that in mind. I'm almost sure I may go with the odyssea 72". As for what lights exactly, ill make a post there. Lol. Thanks everyone


----------

